# A family poem.



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2018)

GOOD OLD DAY & Family 


As I sit here in the stillness,
While the crackling embers glow,
My mind casts dancing shadows
Of glad days long ago.  


I recall my granddad’s whiskered grin,
His white and wispy hair,
And Grandma humming blissfully
From a creaking rocking chair. 


I see my mother in her youth
And Daddy, young and trim.
I rarely ever walk these fields
That I don’t think of him.


Their council was the granite block
On which my faith took hold.
Their favor was the prize I sought,
As others might seek gold.  


Throughout my life I sought to please
The family of my youth.
Their convictions shaped what I believe.
Their faith became my truth. 


Their memories are my heritage.
Their achievements are my pride. 
Their dreams became my legacy, 
As through the years they died.


And when my robe of flesh drops free,
And I breathe my final breath,
Their faith shall bear my whispered prayer,
As, trusting God, I close my eyes in death.


Shannon Thomas Casebeer


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 10, 2018)

Beautiful.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 10, 2018)

Pappy,it made me cry and yet brought me comfort. I think it would be a good thing if we all stopped for a bit during this hectic part of the holiday season and reflected on stories, poems and memories such as this one. I appreciate you sharing it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks, Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2018)

You are all welcome. As old as I am, I get sentimental this time of year. Take a little time to smell the roses, as they say.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2018)

Beautiful and Touching.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Pappy,thanks so much for sharing the poem with us Sue


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2018)

Melt! That’s so touching! 
Thank you for sharing it Pappy


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks for the poem, Pappy!


----------

